# High FSB vs high multiplier



## JBravo (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi

When it comes to oc'ing, which would be better? A high fsb with lower multiplier or a lower fsb with high cpu multiplier? I know that you might save a bit op power on a higher fsb...but say you have a crappy mobo that has a max fsb of 333. And say a cpu @ standard on 250 mhz. I'm asuming that I should get a higher speed by keeping it on its max cpu multi,right? But I have also heard that a higher fsb should reduce a bottleneck for the gpu.

I know this might depend alot on the hardware,but i'm talking in general terms.

Thanks 4 any info


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2008)

In general a higher FSB is supposed to deliver more performance because you increace the speed of the link of the CPU with the rest of the system. However if you have a bunk mobo that only goes up to 333 like you said than you're best off keeping the multiplier and FSB as high as you can to net yourself the highest CPU speed.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 23, 2008)

That was something I wasnt aware of. Perhaps I should go back through my bios settings and readjust my oc and go with a higher FSB with a bit lower multi .


----------



## quasar923 (Aug 23, 2008)

also with the higher fsb your ram speed goes up with it


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 23, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> also with the higher fsb your ram speed goes up with it



unless your mother board lets you oc unlinked like mine


----------



## Silverel (Aug 23, 2008)

Try em both out. I actually got better returns with a higher multi that a higher FSB. More often than not a higher FSB is the way to go however.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 23, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Try em both out. I actually got better returns with a higher multi that a higher FSB. *More often than not a higher FSB is the way to go however*.



agreed - some systems benefit even more from a higher BUS - MEM latencies can play a large role in over all system feel and performance, and some brands and types of DRAM will really show their strength with higher BUS clocks.

Also depends on the CPU itself; some CPUs benefit more from the higher BUS than a higher multi, and others you can't even adjust the multi.  The vast majority of Pentium 4s sprind to mind here . . .


----------



## JBravo (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks guys

it sounds like i'm gonna be trying all the different possible combos.


----------



## AddSub (Aug 23, 2008)

Interesting. Intel-platform-wise I prefer higher multiplier, since I can ease up on the FSB, which in return lets me use lower NB/FSB/VTT voltages which results in lower temperatures, less instability and more durability under extreme stress conditions.

Also, even though I know Intel platforms benefit from overclocked RAM and all that extra bandwidth, I tend to leave my RAM at stock. In my experience RAM (and VRAM as well) are one of the easiest things to damage when overclocking. Not to mention, 9 times out of 10 when somebody complains of a corrupted disk and data loss, it is usually flaky and overclocked RAM to blame.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 23, 2008)

AddSub said:


> Interesting. Intel-platform-wise I prefer higher multiplier, since I can ease up on the FSB, which in return lets me use lower NB/FSB/VTT voltages which results in lower temperatures, less instability and more durability under extreme stress conditions.
> 
> Also, even though I know Intel platforms benefit from overclocked RAM and all that extra bandwidth, I tend to leave my RAM at stock. In my experience RAM (and VRAM as well) are one of the easiest things to damage when overclocking. Not to mention, 9 times out of 10 when somebody complains of a corrupted disk and data loss, it is usually flaky and overclocked RAM to blame.



I agree with the higher multi on Intel as well.  If you do not add extra volts when overclocking ram, will it still be subject to damage?
Also, does lowering timings on ram effect its life?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2008)

> does lowering timings on ram effect its life?



I dont think so.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 23, 2008)

Interesting read about OC ram and permanent damages, particularly the Micron D9:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=140870


----------



## bas3onac1d (Aug 24, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> I agree with the higher multi on Intel as well.  If you do not add extra volts when overclocking ram, will it still be subject to damage?
> Also, does lowering timings on ram effect its life?



The member you quoted mentioned data corruption which can be brought on by higher speeds or lower timings on your ram.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 24, 2008)

bas3onac1d said:


> The member you quoted mentioned data corruption which can be brought on by higher speeds or lower timings on your ram.



Wow, both can corrupt data  I thought it took a combination of both.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2008)

ANY ram instability can lead to data corruption. Clocking my ram has always been my #1 Windows killer.

As far as high fsb vs high multi, 400fsb with a high multi vs a higher fsb with a lower multi makes no discernible performance difference on my rig.


----------

